# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Installation trs lourde

## coupolites

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens d'installer vista (tout est ok) j'ai install quelques logiciels essentiels mais rien de gros et pas de jeux.
Mon disque C: fait 23 Go et la il me reste 3Go de libre !
Lorsque je rentre dans mon disque et que j'additionne tout les rpertoire j'arrive  environ 15 go. Donc il y a environ 5go qui sont je ne sais ou...
Bref est il possible de faire un nettoyage sur certain fichier ? (sachant que j'ai dj fait un nettoyage de disque).

Si il n'y a pas d'autre solution est ce que je peux "fusionner" mon c: avec mon d: (rajouter xGo en plus) sans formater mon c: ni mon d: ?
Si oui quel logiciel utiliser mise  part partition magique (payant)

Un grand merci d'avance

----------


## entreprise38

Salut,

Restauration systme active et quel espace disque rserv ?

Sinon, comme quivalent  PartitionMagic, tu as l'excellent EASEUS Partition Master Home Edition, gratuit pour un usage personnel.

----------


## coupolites

> Salut,
> 
> Restauration systme active et quel espace disque rserv ?
> 
> Sinon, comme quivalent  PartitionMagic, tu as l'excellent EASEUS Partition Master Home Edition, gratuit pour un usage personnel.


Oui en effet c'est la restauration systme j'ai gagn 4GO.

Y a t-il un risque pour fusionner les partitions ? 

MErci pour ta rponse

----------


## sevyc64

SI tu as la mise en veille prolonge d'active, tu dois aussi avoir un fichier Hyberfil.sys  la racine du disque systme, de taille gale  la quantit de RAM de ta machine.

----------


## coupolites

> SI tu as la mise en veille prolonge d'active, tu dois aussi avoir un fichier Hyberfil.sys  la racine du disque systme, de taille gale  la quantit de RAM de ta machine.


Ok je vais regarder ca. merci

Sinon je me permets de reposer la question mais y a t il un risque de partitioner 2 partitions sachant qu'une partition possde l'OS.

Merci  vous

----------


## sevyc64

Normalement quand tu fusionne 2 partitions en une seule, gnralement les donnes de la seconde partition sont perdues. Suivant les logiciels, il est aussi possible que les donnes de la premire soit aussi perdue.

Autre solution, rduire la taille de la partition 2 pour pouvoir augmenter la taille de la partition 1. Gnralement dans ce cas les donnes ne sont pas perdues avec des logiciels comme Partition Magic. Mais il faut quand mme bien lire les message d'avertissement que peut afficher le logiciel.

----------


## coupolites

> Normalement quand tu fusionne 2 partitions en une seule, gnralement les donnes de la seconde partition sont perdues. Suivant les logiciels, il est aussi possible que les donnes de la premire soit aussi perdue.
> 
> Autre solution, rduire la taille de la partition 2 pour pouvoir augmenter la taille de la partition 1. Gnralement dans ce cas les donnes ne sont pas perdues avec des logiciels comme Partition Magic. Mais il faut quand mme bien lire les message d'avertissement que peut afficher le logiciel.


Ok merci pour ta rponse je vais pas prendre de rique. Il me reste 5 bon Go de libre est ce suffisant ?
Sinon est ce normal que le dossier windows fait +10 Go ?

Encore merci

----------


## sevyc64

si tu as Vista Ultimate, oui.

La totalit du systme est installe, c'est  dire un max de chose que peut-tre tu n'utilisera jamais.

C'est le gros problme des installations des OS depuis Vista, tu n'as plus la possibilit de choisir les lments que tu souhaite ou non installer

----------


## coupolites

> si tu as Vista Ultimate, oui.
> 
> La totalit du systme est installe, c'est  dire un max de chose que peut-tre tu n'utilisera jamais.
> 
> C'est le gros problme des installations des OS depuis Vista, tu n'as plus la possibilit de choisir les lments que tu souhaite ou non installer


C'est Vista familial premium

----------


## sevyc64

Tu as moins de chose que dans l'Ultimate, mais le principe est le mme. La totalit des options de la version est install par dfaut sur le disque

----------

